# ur photo



## kushals (Jun 1, 2007)

Do u want to place a ur photo as a icon in C,D,E,F drives 


Here it goes


Open  ur photo in paint and save that photo in some other location in ico format and save as type:24bitmap.save this file in c: drive



Now open notepad and type the following

[AUTORUN]
icon= (ur photo name).ico


Save it as *Autorun.inf* in c:



*Now most Important step is change the name of ur drive to any name u wish *


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jun 1, 2007)

I knew it and hope everyone know.By d way it is a good start for U.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 1, 2007)

Rather than using autorun.inf us desktop.ini which is the preferred way in Windows . 

To configure any folder , for example putting this file in any folder will change that folder's icon .



			
				desktop.ini said:
			
		

> [.ShellClassInfo]
> IconFile={path to the icon you want to set}
> IconIndex=0


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Jun 1, 2007)

^^ hey ZQ kushal is  talking  Drive Icon change.


----------



## kushals (Jun 1, 2007)

Manvendu Das said:
			
		

> I knew it and hope everyone know.By d way it is a good start for U.


 
if u know then why didnt u poste ur tutorial first.idiot


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 1, 2007)

^^@kushals , We appreciate ur effort but please be polite. Here almost all of us know such basics and hence dont feel like the need for posting such basic stuff.
NO offence intended.


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 2, 2007)

kushals said:
			
		

> if u know then why didnt u poste ur tutorial first.idiot


Behave and this thing is already posted in this forum.. so better u take care b4 starting an redundant thread
here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=436221&postcount=9
here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=395085
here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38068
here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37754
and...
list is very long....


----------



## kushals (Jun 2, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> Behave and this thing is already posted in this forum.. so better u take care b4 starting an redundant thread
> here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=436221&postcount=9
> here
> ...


 
i dont get cash of posting something here 
its of fun,i learn something from here and i try so that somebody else learn from here
atleast i made effort and got the idea of this frm the Windows Xp CD as when inserted shows a icon.
its not a stolen idea
if u go to buy a basket of apple frm a shop in lower price than others 
and if some one else also discovers that it doesn't means that he was following the first person.
Come up with ideas not fighting ideas
Mr.Phenom Thank you for making me realize that i wrote something rude  47Shailesh,but he deserved that
Everybody does not know everything under the Sun understood Mr 47 Shailesh.....


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jun 2, 2007)

behave.I didn't post because it was already given by team digit


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Jun 2, 2007)

ladna band karo yaar.live in harmony.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 2, 2007)

nah , you can use it for drive too


----------



## kushals (Jun 6, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> ladna band karo yaar.live in harmony.


 
i didnt wanted to fight i gave my effort


----------



## crystal_pup (Jun 7, 2007)

U r rite Kushal...Same thing happened with me when i posted something which ppl already knew...Then they started their bla bla n all....but u have to get accustomed to this ....just kip posting...Dont bother abt wat others say...Cheers!!!


----------



## kushals (Jun 8, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> U r rite Kushal...Same thing happened with me when i posted something which ppl already knew...Then they started their bla bla n all....but u have to get accustomed to this ....just kip posting...Dont bother abt wat others say...Cheers!!!


 

nahi yaar only one or two didnt appreciate in my case.

anyways u r correct dont bother

karm kiye ja faal ki chinta mat kar.do u agree


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 8, 2007)

kushals said:
			
		

> Do u want to place a ur photo as a icon in C,D,E,F drives
> 
> 
> Here it goes
> ...



good work buddy keep posting ur findings 

*remeber also : NO pain NO gain . 
                        A healthy criticism is good for improvement*


----------



## kushals (Jun 18, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> good work buddy keep posting ur findings
> 
> *remeber also : NO pain NO gain . *
> *A healthy criticism is good for improvement*


 
thank you for ur motivations


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 18, 2007)

^^Very nice efforts kushals

Keep your gud work


----------



## vinit suri (Jun 19, 2007)

nice trick...thanks 4 tat


----------



## tanvi chaturvedi (Jul 31, 2007)

hy frm wer u get des info...
were u learnd des basics....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 31, 2007)

man! lots of fresh meat in this topic


----------

